# External HDD to DVD Help?



## diremommy (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a Samsung 1080-P9 DVD player, with USB port on the front.I had been using it with a WD My passport external hard drive to watch videos, mostly AVI format. I wanted more space, and bought a Fantom Green Drive external drive, moved the same videos onto it, and the dvd player doesn't see the files- it says the drive is empty. I tried reformatting from NTFS file system to efat, and it's the same problem.

Is there any way to get the videos to play through my player the way it did with My Passport, or did I just waste a hundred bucks?


----------

